# Gymnastics update!



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey all,
Just wanted to tell you that my son Brandon placed 4th at the recent NorCal State Championship meet, making the State Level 10 All-Star team. Unfortunately, he injured a finger on his right hand on the p-bars (bone chip in ring finger) and is iffy for the Region 1 Championships next week. He's recovering nicely, and wants to compete as he's got a very good shot at making the Regional All-Star team. Only problem is that if he has to scratch during the meet, he likely won't qualify for the USAG Nationals in May. If he scratches the Regional prior to the competition, we can get him into Nationals on an injury petition (no issues there - he had a great season). Anyway, we'll see what happens - hopefully he'll be 100% by next Thursday and will have a good meet. More to come.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Tell Brandon congratulations from me! Glad to see he overcame the disappointment from last year and came back even stronger and better this year. Hope the recovery is quick and he's ready to compete soon. Anxious to hear how this turns out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats to Brandon and hope he doesn't break anything else


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's great Otaku! You must be proud. Best of luck to Brandon for a speedy recovery.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very cool. Congrats.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Whew! Brandon's session was on Thursday, and he placed 16th all-around. One fall - that cost a full point - kept him from placing 6th and making the Regional team. He still qualifies for Nat'ls so we'll be in Long Beach in May. We'll play in D-Land for a few days while we're there, the venue is just 20 mins away.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the fall but congrats on going to Nationals! I'm sure he'll do great.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

A quick update on the USAG Nationals results. Brandon placed 44th all-around, not quite good enough to make AA or event finals, but still a good showing. He's been bothered by injuries to his his left hand and shoulder and that really held him back on his rings routine. He scored just a 9.95, typically he's in the high 13's for that event. He's already getting offer letters from various colleges and universities to apply as a student athlete and join their gymnastics teams. All in all, a pretty good season.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Yay! Bummer. Yay!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Do I smell a scholarship?? Yay! Congrats.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, Evil Queen! Debbie, I sure hope so! One of the offers was from West Point Military Academy (yes, _that_ West Point) and they've reserved a four-year free ride for him. He has a 3.85 GPA this year, so he meets their academic requirements. He's pretty sure he doesn't want a military career, though. He also has offers from Oklahoma State (great gym team) and ASU. He still has his senior year to go, so we have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just read this post. I'm impressed. Hope the scholarships offers keep rollin in. An offer from West Point is nothing to sneeze at. I understand the reluctance about a military career though. 

Congrats to both of you on his achievements.


----------

